# Folding (Murphy) Bed Plans



## awhitecat (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm looking for plans to build a folding bed - sometimes these are known as Murphy Beds (I do not know why - does anybody here?)

If anybody knows a source for the mechanical parts of the folding mechanism (ie the spring etc that helps lift the bed up again and takes the weight when it's coming down) in the United Kingdom, I would be grateful.

This is my first post. Thankyou for your help.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

I'll try to hit all your questions:

William L. Murphy applied for a patent for the Murphy bed on April 1, 1916 and was granted Design Patent D49,273 on June 27, 1916. Murphy started the Murphy Wall Bed Company and began production in San Francisco. In January 1990, the company changed its name to the "Murphy Bed Co. Inc." (wikipedia)


http://www.isaaclord.co.uk/productDetail.aspx?product=1558&subCat=000

http://www.murphybedsdirect.com/faqs.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

here's just some more, plus a link to some plans that you can download in the PDF format.

http://plansnow.com/dn1117.html

http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Basics-of-the-Murphy-Bed-Plan&id=68711

http://www.wallbed.com/

http://www.murphybeds-victoria.com/public/index.html

=============


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Heres one more.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17212


----------



## routerman13 (Jan 15, 2009)

hey there are some plans from rockler.


----------

